# Mr



## Leeboy (Mar 30, 2020)

I have a brand new sage barista. The problem is I could not ger any pressure to build. Once I had altered the grind, and amount, it sort of worked.

When I phone sage they thought I might be using old coffee beans, beans that had been roasted over 15 days ago!

I used a new packet of beans (although I don't know when they were roasted) and it seems the coffee is still under extracted.

any ideas?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Leeboy said:


> I have a brand new sage barista. The problem is I could not ger any pressure to build. Once I had altered the grind, and amount, it sort of worked.
> 
> When I phone sage they thought I might be using old coffee beans, beans that had been roasted over 15 days ago!
> 
> ...


 Questions.

1.What beans? If it doesn't when they were roasted you are probably looking at 6 months-1 year old. They won't make a good coffee.

The sage is pretty pedantic about fresh beans. So you're going to need to get fresh beans from a decent roaster. 
If you arent willing to do this then send the machine back.

2. What dose are you using?

3. How much in grams are you getting out and over what time?

4. What setting is the grinder on? Sounds like the first step is grind finer.


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Same as above. Also if using old beans try using the pressurised double basket.


----------



## johnb80 (Mar 25, 2020)

I had this problem, use the double wall basket for pre ground coffee and the difference was amazing, loads of pressure, everything working as it it should and the taste mmmmmm!


----------

